# Ipad Pro 12,9 really necessary for fast compositions?



## JacquesMathias

Hello everyone,

I've been testing Staff Pad since first week of release, usually for slower/emotional compositions. Still have an iPad 2018 model - last time I test it with a full orchestral arrangement, fast strings passages, repeated brass notes, it couldn't play it correctly. It will mute itself, play only one bar, interrupt audio, come back some bars later. Talking about Berlin series (Winds, Brass and Strings) with all instruments: Fl 1,2,3 - Ob 1,2,3 and so on...

I guess that I'll really have to buy a nice & new iPad 12,9 model. Can you please help me not spend this money?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## dcoscina

I have a 2020 11” that I find very good and easy to take with me. If Apple ever develops a massive iPad Pro like the surface studio, I’d be willing to part ways with my mulla. Even a 22” iPad Pro would be epic


----------



## Michael Antrum

I bought an iPad Pro 12.9, but if it were for Staffpad only, I would have gone for the 11" model as the size is more convenient and I sometimes find the 12.9 a little unwieldy, although the larger screen real estate is welcome on full scores, the 11" is quite liveable with.

However, I also use it with Forscore for carrying around all my music sheets - and the 11" would be too small for sight reading sheet music, so I went for the 12.9" and very nice it is too.

If you re going smaller, the new iPad Air that was launched the other day seems like it might be a good bet.....


----------



## JacquesMathias

dcoscina said:


> I have a 2020 11” that I find very good and easy to take with me. If Apple ever develops a massive iPad Pro like the surface studio, I’d be willing to part ways with my mulla. Even a 22” iPad Pro would be epic



Have you tried any super busy arrangement? Does it play back perfectly? 
...a 22" iPad Pro would be awesome.


----------



## JacquesMathias

Michael Antrum said:


> I bought an iPad Pro 12.9, but if it were for Staffpad only, I would have gone for the 11" model as the size is more convenient and I sometimes find the 12.9 a little unwieldy, although the larger screen real estate is welcome on full scores, the 11" is quite liveable with.
> 
> However, I also use it with Forscore for carrying around all my music sheets - and the 11" would be too small for sight reading sheet music, so I went for the 12.9" and very nice it is too.
> 
> If you re going smaller, the new iPad Air that was launched the other day seems like it might be a good bet.....


Thanks for all this info. Yeah, I'll be using it to read/study classical guitar pieces as well. It seems that the 12.9 might be the one. I'll be using mine for orchestral arrangements - the 2018 9,7 model is too small for that...


----------



## dcoscina

JacquesMathias said:


> Have you tried any super busy arrangement? Does it play back perfectly?
> ...a 22" iPad Pro would be awesome.


I’ve had no troubles with some fast stuff. I find Berlin samples to be a little sluggish for super fast parts- especially the brass. CineSamples brass and winds are more nimble for quick stuff.


----------



## JacquesMathias

dcoscina said:


> I’ve had no troubles with some fast stuff. I find Berlin samples to be a little sluggish for super fast parts- especially the brass. CineSamples brass and winds are more nimble for quick stuff.


Thanks, @dcoscina. Good stuff, I'll add these on store.


----------



## jaketanner

Hi..I realize this is old, but was reading some remarks about the size. I am eagerly awaiting the release of the new ipad pro 12.9...however, rumor has it that it is going to be delayed due to the LED screens low in supply...so Apple may release the ipad pro 11" first. I HATE to have to compromise here because I really want the 12.9...but don't really care about the LED screen. Would it make sense to then go with the 12.9 2020 model, or the new 11" 2021? I will most likely be using this for Staffpad scores...and as a second monitor for video playback through sidecar.

Thanks.


----------



## Jett Hitt

jaketanner said:


> Hi..I realize this is old, but was reading some remarks about the size. I am eagerly awaiting the release of the new ipad pro 12.9...however, rumor has it that it is going to be delayed due to the LED screens low in supply...so Apple may release the ipad pro 11" first. I HATE to have to compromise here because I really want the 12.9...but don't really care about the LED screen. Would it make sense to then go with the 12.9 2020 model, or the new 11" 2021? I will most likely be using this for Staffpad scores...and as a second monitor for video playback through sidecar.
> 
> Thanks.


I have the 2020 12.9 pro. It’s awesome. However, I would really want to see the specs of the 2021 before I made the call.


----------



## jaketanner

Jett Hitt said:


> I have the 2020 12.9 pro. It’s awesome. However, I would really want to see the specs of the 2021 before I made the call.


Apparently rumored to have the new A14x chip. Equivalent to the M1. More cores and better camera.


----------



## Jett Hitt

I’d wait. And honestly given what I know now, I wouldn’t be afraid of the 11”. I know my way around an orchestral score extremely well, so I’m not bothered by what I can’t see. I often kick back in my chair and write. The 11” would be easier to hold in this scenario.


----------



## jaketanner

Jett Hitt said:


> I’d wait. And honestly given what I know now, I wouldn’t be afraid of the 11”. I know my way around an orchestral score extremely well, so I’m not bothered by what I can’t see. I often kick back in my chair and write. The 11” would be easier to hold in this scenario.


I would wait but I think it’s going to be delayed. Oh and also an LED screen for the 12.9 version only. But if the 11” comes out with the same specs I may just get it.


----------



## emasters

I have a 2018 12.9 iPad Pro with StaffPad - works great, no issues with playback on full scores. That said, best to wait at this point, for the rumored new iPad Pro coming (hopefully) soon. You will certainly get more for your $ waiting until the new iPad Pro is released.


----------



## Gabriel2013

I also have a 2008 iPad Pro (the 11 version), and no issues with playback too.
The only problem I have was on my last project because I was exporting 60 stems (it played back without a problem) and it couldn't handle.
Other than that, it is really impressive how this little machine can playback full scores without dropping out.
Anyway things are quiet for a while at Staffpads camp.
I hope that a big update will come in a near future.

Cheers
g


----------



## jaketanner

Gabriel2013 said:


> I also have a 2008 iPad Pro (the 11 version), and no issues with playback too.
> The only problem I have was on my last project because I was exporting 60 stems (it played back without a problem) and it couldn't handle.
> Other than that, it is really impressive how this little machine can playback full scores without dropping out.
> Anyway things are quiet for a while at Staffpads camp.
> I hope that a big update will come in a near future.
> 
> Cheers
> g


Might be a revision to work with Apple's new iPad Pro rumored to be announced as early as today.


----------



## jaketanner

emasters said:


> I have a 2018 12.9 iPad Pro with StaffPad - works great, no issues with playback on full scores. That said, best to wait at this point, for the rumored new iPad Pro coming (hopefully) soon. You will certainly get more for your $ waiting until the new iPad Pro is released.


That's the thing..how long of a wait...LOL I can hold off maybe a month, but then I would have to pull the trigger.


----------



## thomasjdev

Looks like they might have the event next Tuesday...









Siri Reveals Apple Event Planned for Tuesday, April 20


Siri has apparently prematurely revealed that Apple plans to hold an event on Tuesday, April 20, where the company is expected to reveal brand new...




www.macrumors.com


----------



## jaketanner

thomasjdev said:


> Looks like they might have the event next Tuesday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siri Reveals Apple Event Planned for Tuesday, April 20
> 
> 
> Siri has apparently prematurely revealed that Apple plans to hold an event on Tuesday, April 20, where the company is expected to reveal brand new...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macrumors.com


I saw that this morning. But might be for the new computers. Hoping the iPad is coming today...and I can’t get Siri to give me the same info so either they took it down or maybe was false info. But who knows anymore...Apple already postponed the release once. Well here’s hoping. Lol


----------



## Jett Hitt

I just tried, and she told me April 20.


----------



## jaketanner

Jett Hitt said:


> I just tried, and she told me April 20.


Just double checked..same here..April 20. I am still hoping that's just for the new computers and not the ipad. Apparently last year the iPad launch was just a web announcement. So we wait and see.. LOL


----------



## Michael Antrum

I have an iPad Pro 12.9 2020. After having had it for a while now, it's a fabulous bit if kit. If I were buying again, I'd still get the 12.9", but not because of Staffpad.

I also use an ap cal Forscore to keep all my music scores. The 12.9" screen is perfect for putting on a music stand and using to read sheet music as I am playing. Th 11" would just be too small for me for this purpose.

But due to size/portability issues (I travel a lot) if I weren't worried about using it for reading sheet music and using it primarily for Staffpad, I'd probably go with the 11". The difference in size and weight makes a big difference in portability.

Intrigued to see the new model next week. I can get tax deductions on these plus get the VAT back, and due to the seamless way it works with iCloud, I may think about one. My old iPad pro 9.7" went everywhere with me, the 12.9 less so......


----------



## jaketanner

Michael Antrum said:


> I have an iPad Pro 12.9 2020. After having had it for a while now, it's a fabulous bit if kit. If I were buying again, I'd still get the 12.9", but not because of Staffpad.
> 
> I also use an ap cal Forscore to keep all my music scores. The 12.9" screen is perfect for putting on a music stand and using to read sheet music as I am playing. Th 11" would just be too small for me for this purpose.
> 
> But due to size/portability issues (I travel a lot) if I weren't worried about using it for reading sheet music and using it primarily for Staffpad, I'd probably go with the 11". The difference in size and weight makes a big difference in portability.
> 
> Intrigued to see the new model next week. I can get tax deductions on these plus get the VAT back, and due to the seamless way it works with iCloud, I may think about one. My old iPad pro 9.7" went everywhere with me, the 12.9 less so......


I am not sure how much I’ll be using Staffpad truthfully. I am in a post grad music scoring program to get a diploma so that I can teach, and part of the class is monthly orchestrations with live performances. I wanted SP to make my life a bit easier instead of using Dorico exclusively. I don’t see myself really taking the iPad out of the house often, but I would like to sit in the living room and write with some headphones rather than stuck at my setup.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Well the only difference for me is that it's aircraft, hotel rooms, and hotel restaurants and bars when I'm on my own, so the sofa thing isn't too far from my own use. But if you are not taking it out and about, I'd have the 12.9", and if you don't know the ForScore App, I'd check it out.


----------



## jaketanner

Michael Antrum said:


> Well the only difference for me is that it's aircraft, hotel rooms, and hotel restaurants and bars when I'm on my own, so the sofa thing isn't too far from my own use. But if you are not taking it out and about, I'd have the 12.9", and if you don't know the ForScore App, I'd check it out.


I’ll check it out. And I do want the 12.9, I’m just worried that it will be further delayed because of the led shortages. But if it’s available I’ll get it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tmhuud

Michael Antrum said:


> I have an iPad Pro 12.9 2020. After having had it for a while now, it's a fabulous bit if kit. (Snip) I also use an ap cal Forscore to keep all my music scores. The 12.9" screen is perfect for putting on a music stand and using to read sheet music as I am playing.



YeS! The closer to a full sized piece of sheet music for me anyways , the better. I’d love a foldable one so I can have two pieces of sheet in front of me but for now airturn works at the piano.


----------



## jaketanner

tmhuud said:


> YeS! The closer to a full sized piece of sheet music for me anyways , the better. I’d love a foldable one so I can have two pieces of sheet in front of me but for now airturn works at the piano.


Just buy two ipads and mirror them...can this even be done? LOL Have like 3 ipad pros in a row each with a different score page? But that work off one master ipad.


----------



## tmhuud

jaketanner said:


> Just buy two ipads and mirror them...can this even be done? LOL Have like 3 ipad pros in a row each with a different score page? But that work off one master ipad.



I considered this from GIVIDO....









GVIDO PRODUCTS - LINEUP | dual-screen digital music score


Find accessory details here for GVIDO, the world's first digital music score system. Extra stylus pens, foot pedals, cases and more. Start GVIDO.




www.gvidomusic.com


----------



## jaketanner

tmhuud said:


> I considered this from GIVIDO....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GVIDO PRODUCTS - LINEUP | dual-screen digital music score
> 
> 
> Find accessory details here for GVIDO, the world's first digital music score system. Extra stylus pens, foot pedals, cases and more. Start GVIDO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gvidomusic.com


That looks cool...so it's just a reader or can you import your own scores also? But $1600 seems like a steep price.


----------



## yiph2

jaketanner said:


> That looks cool...so it's just a reader or can you import your own scores also? But $1600 seems like a steep price.


$300 for a case


----------



## tmhuud

jaketanner said:


> That looks cool...so it's just a reader or can you import your own scores also? But $1600 seems like a steep price.



It’s actually pretty cool. It’s an odd beast that has a ways to go. Maybe the niche is too narrow for faster development? It’s not backlit but is probably easier on the eyes and responsiveness is unfortunately rather slow.


----------



## jaketanner

tmhuud said:


> It’s actually pretty cool. It’s an odd beast that has a ways to go. Maybe the niche is too narrow for faster development? It’s not backlit but is probably easier on the eyes and responsiveness is unfortunately rather slow.



Seems like it has a way to go, but the concept is good...definitely needs a better price point.

What I'd love to see in an ipad is the addition of a wireless pedal that when you click on it, it turns the page for you...hands free. OR better yet, the microphone in the ipad recognizes the score and notes...turns it based off your speed and you can set it to turn as a pre-set number of bars before it reaches the end.


----------



## Michael Antrum

jaketanner said:


> Just buy two ipads and mirror them...can this even be done? LOL Have like 3 ipad pros in a row each with a different score page? But that work off one master ipad.



Say what you like about Jake Tanner, but the man has got style.....


----------



## Michael Antrum

jaketanner said:


> Seems like it has a way to go, but the concept is good...definitely needs a better price point.
> 
> What I'd love to see in an ipad is the addition of a wireless pedal that when you click on it, it turns the page for you...hands free. OR better yet, the microphone in the ipad recognizes the score and notes...turns it based off your speed and you can set it to turn as a pre-set number of bars before it reaches the end.



You can get them already - search page turners...

Or with ForScore advanced you can turn the page by nodding your head. It will even just turn the page half a page at a time.....


----------



## jaketanner

Michael Antrum said:


> You can get them already - search page turners...
> 
> Or with ForScore advanced you can turn the page by nodding your head. It will even just turn the page half a page at a time.....


damn...they beat me to it.. LOL. Figured someone would have this already...

BTW< I went to Best Buy to check out the sizes...I compared the 12.9 to the new AIR...I think it's the same size as the 11"...I pulled up a few images of staffpad from the internet and I think the 11" might not be so bad. My concern is using it as a second monitor...I will most likely want the larger screen, but that might not be worth dealing with the extra realestate...all in all, the new 11" will be just as powerful minus that LED...I have a week.. LOL to decide.


----------



## tmhuud

jaketanner said:


> What I'd love to see in an ipad is the addition of a wireless pedal that when you click on it, it turns the page for you...hands free.



That’s why I mentioned the Airturn. I’m using the duo now. https://store.airturn.com/collectio...QhtzIF1hT96Eo1AdM2FlRZsOQo_4DB4QaAiipEALw_wcB

I use two pros for part of my control surface setup for my DAW. Another sits at the piano and has NOTION, foreScore, other sheet music apps on it and scanning software. If I got two for the piano for playing, I think I’d make sure that they were both same generation. I love the pros a lot. Their so damn responsive. Had to get the high speed Apple charger though as they took forever to charge with the standard.


----------



## jaketanner

tmhuud said:


> That’s why I mentioned the Airturn. I’m using the duo now. https://store.airturn.com/collections/bluetooth-pedals?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Search | DSA | Pedals&gclid=Cj0KCQjwyN-DBhCDARIsAFOELTnuEGuA2jOYZeAtZfVoV4oQhtzIF1hT96Eo1AdM2FlRZsOQo_4DB4QaAiipEALw_wcB
> 
> I use two pros for part of my control surface setup for my DAW. Another sits at the piano and has NOTION, foreScore, other sheet music apps on it and scanning software. If I got two for the piano for playing, I think I’d make sure that they were both same generation. I love the pros a lot. Their so damn responsive. Had to get the high speed Apple charger though as they took forever to charge with the standard.


Damn...that's cool...I legit had no idea that it was even a thing...LOL

And having a matched set is definitely the way to go..IF you are gonna have two.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Even IK Multimedia are in on the act....






IK Multimedia - iRig BlueTurn


iRig BlueTurn is a backlit compact Bluetooth page turner for iPhone, iPad, Mac and Android




www.ikmultimedia.com


----------



## jaketanner

Michael Antrum said:


> Even IK Multimedia are in on the act....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IK Multimedia - iRig BlueTurn
> 
> 
> iRig BlueTurn is a backlit compact Bluetooth page turner for iPhone, iPad, Mac and Android
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ikmultimedia.com


And here I thought I had a good idea.. LOL


----------



## Tronam

It’s a good thing you waited, but Apple better have a good reason for all that untapped iPad power at WWDC. iPadOS has some serious growing up to do.


----------



## Markrs

Tronam said:


> It’s a good thing you waited, but Apple better have a good reason for all that untapped iPad power at WWDC. iPadOS has some serious growing up to do.


Loads of Apple leaks people are all 100% positive we are seeing Final Cut and Logic Pro coming to the iPad Pro at WWDC. Now in the even if they are 100% confident it is still rumours but it has been reported via multiple sources. 

If this is the case and with the 12.9 inch having 16gb RAM on the higher storage morals, you could look to do a lot of orchestral stuff on the iPad Pro. Especially given SWAM Instruments are now released on iOS and Pianoteq is coming soon. The 16gb RAM will still be a limitation and they might not have Rosetta coming across which would mean Kontakt would be out of the question.

What would be good is if, when the proprietary sample players get native M1 support they should work on iOS,which would open up a lot of possibilities. Especially as the new iPad Pros with thunderbolt 4 can fully utilize external hard drives, so sample libraries could remain on their rather than needing to be on the iPad.


----------



## jaketanner

Tronam said:


> It’s a good thing you waited, but Apple better have a good reason for all that untapped iPad power at WWDC. iPadOS has some serious growing up to do.


Well...it's future proof. And not sure you saw, but Staffpad is going to be offering a recording/transcription from an acoustic source. They had a video in the Apple release of SP recording a guitar part acoustically and transcribing it in real time. THAT is very cool. I believe this is because of the new M1 chip...don't think it had the power to do it before. But if you work in video, rendering files and probably bouncing large orchestral mockups shouldn't be any issue at all.


----------



## Nate Johnson

How much hard drive space do StaffPad and extra libraries typically soak up? Is the 128gb model enough? My old Macbook battery is finally ready to quit, so I'm thinking about replacing it with an iPad Pro this go around. This wouldn't be my main machine, but I'd like to play around with StaffPad. The only other thing I'd be using it for would be my financial spreadsheets with Numbers. So fairly light duty (I know, famous last words!)


----------



## sundrowned

Libraries about 0.5 - 2gb. The app on windows is a few 100 mb or so.


----------



## jaketanner

Nate Johnson said:


> How much hard drive space do StaffPad and extra libraries typically soak up? Is the 128gb model enough? My old Macbook battery is finally ready to quit, so I'm thinking about replacing it with an iPad Pro this go around. This wouldn't be my main machine, but I'd like to play around with StaffPad. The only other thing I'd be using it for would be my financial spreadsheets with Numbers. So fairly light duty (I know, famous last words!)


I ordered the 256 12.9. Come on the 21st (hopefully)...but a heads up, if you order now, the wait is quite long last time I looked. But well worth the wait if you have the time. I would go for the 256 just to be safe...never know what will be in store for it over the next couple of years and you might need the space.


----------



## Nate Johnson

jaketanner said:


> I ordered the 256 12.9. Come on the 21st (hopefully)...but a heads up, if you order now, the wait is quite long last time I looked. But well worth the wait if you have the time. I would go for the 256 just to be safe...never know what will be in store for it over the next couple of years and you might need the space.


Gotcha. 256gb was what I was thinking. and yeah, good thing I’m not in a rush! (At least for any practical reasons ha)


----------



## jaketanner

Nate Johnson said:


> Gotcha. 256gb was what I was thinking. and yeah, good thing I’m not in a rush! (At least for any practical reasons ha)


It's about 4-6 weeks wait time...Luckily mine is supposed to come on Friday (I ordered very early).


----------



## samphony

So who of you got the m1 ipad pro 2021?
I need recommendations regarding 12,9” or 11”

Thanks


----------



## jaketanner

samphony said:


> So who of you got the m1 ipad pro 2021?
> I need recommendations regarding 12,9” or 11”
> 
> Thanks


I have the 12.9. If it wasn’t for using Staffpad, the 11” would have been better. It’s a bit heavy once you add the case. So it’s simply a matter of what you’re willing to trade off


----------



## samphony

jaketanner said:


> I have the 12.9. If it wasn’t for using Staffpad, the 11” would have been better. It’s a bit heavy once you add the case. So it’s simply a matter of what you’re willing to trade off


So you would recommend a 12,9” when using staff pad?

Did you try staff pad on a 11”?


----------



## jaketanner

samphony said:


> So you would recommend a 12,9” when using staff pad?
> 
> Did you try staff pad on a 11”?


I only have the 12.9...I think the processing is the same, only difference is the LED and the size. If you are comfortable with the smaller screen for SP, then it should be fine. I personally just wanted a larger screen. Many here will recommend the 12.9 for most things. I also use it for Procreate, and the extra real estate is welcomed.


----------



## Gingerbread

I just bought the 12.9" iPad Pro (8gb RAM version) yesterday, specifically because my 2018 (2nd generation) iPad pro was freezing and hiccupping with Staffpad.

I absolutely LOVE the large screen. (I also do graphics and animation on the iPad, so the larger screen will be great for that too). For my use, I don't find 12.9" too big at all, or unwieldy, but a perfect size.

Since I just got it yesterday, and spent all day transfering files and getting things ready, I haven't had a chance to take it for a proper spin with Staffpad, but I'm certainly hoping/expecting the 8gb RAM will cure all the hiccup problems I was having.


----------



## Jett Hitt

Gingerbread said:


> I just bought the 12.9" iPad Pro (8gb RAM version) yesterday, specifically because my 2018 (2nd generation) iPad pro was freezing and hiccupping with Staffpad.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE the large screen. (I also do graphics and animation on the iPad, so the larger screen will be great for that too). For my use, I don't find 12.9" too big at all, or unwieldy, but a perfect size.
> 
> Since I just got it yesterday, and spent all day transfering files and getting things ready, I haven't had a chance to take it for a proper spin with Staffpad, but I'm certainly hoping/expecting the 8gb RAM will cure all the hiccup problems I was having.


The current version of StaffPad isn't configured to use more than 5GB of RAM, so the RAM won't help you. But the M1 sure should.


----------



## Gingerbread

Jett Hitt said:


> The current version of StaffPad isn't configured to use more than 5GB of RAM, so the RAM won't help you. But the M1 sure should.


My old iPad only had 4gb of RAM, and its memory was pinging at over 94%, at the points where Staffpad was freezing. It was definitely getting bottlenecked.

The new one, which I've been using tonight on a fairly heavy orchestration, is working fantastically without any problem.


----------



## Pseudonym

I bought a 128 GB 12.9" iPad a little over a month ago, and it works very well. But I find it to be just a bit too heavy and large for me to use comfortably. If there is anyone here with a new 11" iPad Pro 2021 that is interested in a swap (USA only), please PM me.

(Moderator: If this is an inappropriate post, please accept my apologies in advance!)


----------



## PaulieDC

JacquesMathias said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been testing Staff Pad since first week of release, usually for slower/emotional compositions. Still have an iPad 2018 model - last time I test it with a full orchestral arrangement, fast strings passages, repeated brass notes, it couldn't play it correctly. It will mute itself, play only one bar, interrupt audio, come back some bars later. Talking about Berlin series (Winds, Brass and Strings) with all instruments: Fl 1,2,3 - Ob 1,2,3 and so on...
> 
> I guess that I'll really have to buy a nice & new iPad 12,9 model. Can you please help me not spend this money?
> Thanks a lot.


The M1 processor and the increase to 8GB of ram makes StaffPad a joy to run. I guess that doesn't save you money, sorry! I got the 512GB model which has 8GB ram and that is more than ample, twice the ram of what you have in the 2018 iPad (I had that and traded it in). It's a big leap in price to the 1TB and 2TB models although they give you 16GB ram. I think the StaffPad sweet spot is the 512GB, giving you the power without busting the bank in its entirety.

FYI: At checkout on the Apple site, I entered in my 2018 iPad Pro serial number, and they gave me $510 as a trade-in (they send you a box and you mail it back to them). I'd have to try and sell mine on eBay for over $600 to clear $510, so I went for it, much easier. Then I realized another benefit, if you pay sales tax in the USA: Apple deducts the trade-in amount and you only pay sales tax on the balance, so that saved another $40. I also save the original box and packing and never pull out the charger or cable, so all original extras stay in the box. There's a market for that! I sold my box with the original charger and cable for 30 bucks on ebay, seriously. So just a couple ideas to reduce the sting of the purchase price.


----------



## DennyB

I have the 11” 2021 pro w/ 16gb and I love it. It’s still small enough to write while I’m on the couch. It can get a little cramped when you zoom way in to delete a stacatto mark or something, but a) you’re zoomed in for only a moment and b) I tend to write in portrait mode rather than landscape, so it’s extra tight. I’m glad I paid for the 16 gb, but also glad I saved money and ergonomics by getting the 11”.


----------

